# Athlete's Cycle..Getting ready for next year



## Marly27 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm gonna right a brief intro similar to what I wrote in the introduction tab so that I don't get flamed for taking steroids for what can be considered an amped up Zumba class.  

My sport is Crossfit, but I don't train for Crossfit by doing Crossfit just like someone training for any other sport doesn't just play the sport all day long, they practice skill.  So, my training routine is a mix of a few disciplines, but right now my focus is more around skill and strength.  I am working with a trainer that has me doing mostly strength Olympic movements (resembles powerlifting routine slightly) but also with gymnastic work mixed in.  I also run interval sprints in whichever skill I need to work on most (row,double under, run, box jump, burpee) and here and there (3-5 days a week based on recovery) I run a short METCON to keep my conditioning par.  Since working with my new trainer (works with a lot of pro athletes not stating names hope he never finds me on here ever), I incorporate so more explosive type training using Isometrics and Plyometrics.  All in all, my training can be a huge mind **** sometimes (I'm sure many of you can relate).  

So just like you guys train specific for your sport being Bodybuilding, I train specific to my sport being Crossfit.  Which means on both sides we have some gym bros that give us a bad rap (bros who don't even lift juicing, just like we have crossfitters that post their wods online working out 20 minutes a day that can't even do a snatch correctly suddenly justifying juice as well)

So what you will not see me ****s wit ever is shit like Deca, Tren, High doses of Test, dbol, anadrol....pretty much anything that will cause more harm than good. I have cycling experience, I have ****ed with some shit, I know how to cycle, I have ran high doses low doses...done some things I'm not proud of and paid the price for it.  With that said......

My current Stats are:
5'9 185-190 pretty lean, but have been bulking for about a year lol.  My goal weight is 195 and lean (this is ideal size for this sport)

Lifts (I should know more than rough estimates and it's sad I don't but I have been making steady PR since November (naturally until mid feb)
Clean + Jerk ~215 (sad panda is sad)
Back Squat ~365
Deadlift ~415
Snatch ~205

A lot of this is not an estimate of my strength, the reason I have continually PR is that my form is continually improving but still needs much more work.  

Current Cycle:
900mg EW: Equipoise 20 weeks
450mg EW: Test Blend (MWF Injects) has undeclynate or whatever test so running same length as equipoise but started about a week or two ago.
100mg Anavar: I have enough for 70 days  been running this for about 4 weeks, not the smartest idea as it isn't great for performance.
Winstrol: 100mg ED ran back end of cycle for 50 days
Proviron 50mg ED for 50 days (I just happened to have some, same story with anavar so I thought, might as well...smart right?)
Adex .5 EOD entirety of cycle stopping before PCT

PCT: Power PCT Protocol
2500 HCG EOD for 10 Injects
100mg Clomid 25 days taken twice a day
20mg Nolva for 50 days (i have 50 so might as well top it off, but typical is 45 days)


I know my cycle looks sloppy because it is, but there is a method to my madness.  I wanted to introduce compounds 1 at a time.  Anavar I'm not enthusiastic about but I'm pretty sure it is underdosed anyways (that BD Orange Anavar 50 aka IP bullshit).  I get some bad pumps especially in forearms that can **** me up for some of the metcons I run.  For example I was doing a Toes 2 Bar metcon of ever minute on the minute on Monday, after 10 minutes I went into 100 double unders and 30 Clean and Jerk at 165.  ****ed me up for the Clean and Jerk, had 0 wrist flexibility.  Had to pause mid MetCon and stretch out, ended up just switching to a 3,3,3,2,1,1 rep scheme and doing strength work instead.  

I like the test dose, the quick esters have hit, and I backloaded a bit so I feel close to where I should be at this dose.  Nothing negative except some acne.  450 is actually the "magic" dose for me, bad JooJoo to run anything else lol.  

The Equipoise I have in there for the RBC, I genetically have a smaller redblood cell count due to Thalisemia.  This will be my first run with EQ but from an athletic standpoint I hear it is great and mild.  Lastly, Winstrol is in there to hit some final PR's before PCT while still utilizing collagen synthesis from EQ to counteract negative sides.

So this is the long winded explanation of my cycle, I start the EQ monday.  Feel free to flame the shit out of me, it probably won't change anything but I will listen and I will update this for the next guy that might find this useful.  Maybe someone will think the way I train for this shit is pretty cool (I know I do) and will say gee Marly, the one thing I have been missing in my workouts is that feeling like I want to vomit.  Or maybe you want to learn how to cycle properly for your Zumba class, either way, much love.  

Before I forget, My ****ing weird Diet:

So basically, this is what my trainer has me running, it goes against my typical ideology but **** it's working and I just learned to just nod my head and do the damn thang.  I is a high protein, high fat, low carb.  He had a very sciency way of explaining it, but the idea behind it is that it gives me enough carbohydrate for explosive exercise as well as a more efficient fuel source (fat).

Morning (Preworkout) Table Spoon of Honey, Small amount of fruit (handful of berries or half a banana) 2 eggs, 30 grams whey, some Progenex preworkout BCAA bullshit (my personal additive muahahaha)

Post Workout: 6 eggs, Progenex Recovery Blend, cup of goats milk, some vega recovery blend shit (supposed to be some sweetpotato but I had this lying around and don't want to waste money...ya dig?) 

3-4 Hours later at work: About 8-10 Oz Grassfed Ground Beef with Spinach

About 3-4 Hours after that: About 8-10 Oz Grassfed Ground beef (I just cook like 10 pounds of this shit every week and throw it in some tubaware)

Before Bed: 6 eggs, Progenex Cacoon 


Once a week I throw in a cheat meal for my own sanity,


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2014)

A couple things on the cycle... Some of the top coaches don't even know how to design a cycle for crossfit.  I think you're smart to avoid things like tren and drol. The compounds you picked out should work nicely with the exception of the winstrol.  I think winstrol is fine for a bodybuilder who wants to dry out. But for your purposes you're asking for joint pain and injury. I'd skip it if I were you.

Unless you have a history of estrogen problems, the adex is excessive. Dropping your estrogen too low will cause joint pain, depression, ED etc... I would suggest you not bother with the adex, but rather pick up some aromasin and only run it as needed.

I like that you're aggressive with the PCT but in this case, more is not better. 100mg of clomid is too much.  There is no evidence that 100mg will work better than 50mg or even 25mg.  Also, the HCG dose is way too high. Using that much HCG will increase intratesticular e2 levels.  Also at such high doses you can permanently desensitize the leydig cells.  

You didn't specify how long the cycle is, when PCT actually starts and when the HCG is being used. Can I get some detail there?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> A couple things on the cycle... Some of the top coaches don't even know how to design a cycle for crossfit.  I think you're smart to avoid things like tren and drol. The compounds you picked out should work nicely with the exception of the winstrol.  I think winstrol is fine for a bodybuilder who wants to dry out. But for your purposes you're asking for joint pain and injury. I'd skip it if I were you.
> 
> Unless you have a history of estrogen problems, the adex is excessive. Dropping your estrogen too low will cause joint pain, depression, ED etc... I would suggest you not bother with the adex, but rather pick up some aromasin and only run it as needed.
> 
> ...



X2 except adex doesn't mess with my lipids so I prefer it over aromasin. 

How old are you Marly and do you plan on doing blood work?


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback fellas.

In regards to the winstrol....you're right on this one.  I never really had bad joint pain in the past and was thinking EQ would help any negative sides from this standpoint through collagen synthesis, but it's really not worth the risk.  Especially when I think about movements like muscle-ups, which really put stress on the elbow.  So, I will be throwing this out and instead will be running Test Prop eod after my last inject of long esters.  I like running something that clears the system fast, as I can then transition into PCT a little better and allow adequate time for esters to clear rather than guessing.  

As to bloodwork/estrogen.  I have pretty good health insurance, so I make sure to regularly get assessed especially if I am cycling.  I haven't had any bloodwork done since maybe November, but I also havent cycled in a while either.  My test is typically between high 600-mid 700 depending on time of day, etc, etc, etc.  My vital functions outside of hormones are very good, blood pressure never a problem and I actually get complemented on it.  Like I said, I do have thalesemia so my RBC are smaller than normal (so EQ will be very effective with me).  My estradiol is the lower digit in the normal range and my prolactin is the same (lowest digit in normal), the odd part is that I definitely react strongly to fluctuations in estradiol or prolactin.  I have pubertal gyno which I am scheduled to get surgery on when I complete PCT for this cycle, and it is easily aggrevated if I do not take some type of AI.  

As to PCT/HCG Question.  This is actually my first time EVER using HCG (I know, typically a staple in most cycles)  I seem to recover just fine without it from the looks of my bloodwork, even my bloodwork months after a cycle is fine.  Only cycle that ever really ****ed me was tren, but I eventually did bounce back naturally, just took a while.  I came across the POWER PCT protocol, and the 2500 EOD is what it entailed....so it is more experimental then anything else.  The goal initally was to take 10 shots of HCG and 2500 IU spread apart EOD (20 days) to get LH going.  I would do this at day 1 of PCT.  I am open to suggestions/changes, I have 25,000 IU of HCG at my disposal.  

As for the clomid...good call, 100 seemed a little excessive to me too.  I'll bump that down to 50 for 30 days.  

Now onto Cycle Length....Honestly, I can't give you a precise set up for this cycle, because there wasn't any precision involved in it.  I pretty much just introduced one hormone at a time to see how it would impact performance and have been working from there.  With that said I have been on Anavar for about a month.  I backloaded my test, but have been on a test blend 450mg a week for about 2 weeks, and I will start EQ Monday.  I have 20 weeks worth of EQ at 900mg EW, when I finish that I will run 50mg Test Prop EOD for a month, then go into PCT.  

My goal for this cycle is around performance, but my goal is to get everything where it needs to be to perform close to a professional level.  There isn't an exact formula for this because some of what I am shooting for will come through skill development which steroids cannot possibly do for anyone (this is my brain working here), but what they can do is allow me to train more frequently while allowing me to recover more quickly, which will in turn allow me to develop these skills faster.  Along with the other benefits (strength, endurance, etc)  Yes, I do need to get stronger, which means I need to put on weight, while also shedding some BF.  So really, ideally I will finish this cycle with a huge increase to olympic lifts (remember some of this will be through technique not just strength gains), my weight around 192-195 with relatively low fat (I'm roughly ~188 right now with visible abs/vascularity).  

As for my age...I am 25 and I do plan to stay up on the bloodwork as mentioned.  I probably will not **** with Aromasin simply because I have arimidex and I rather save the money to spend on food.

peace,
love,
Marly


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9303-How-to-get-accurate-testosterone-levels-results-from-blood-work

^^^ blood work if you live in the US and NOT in NJ, NY, MD, MA, RI. If you have any questions feel free to ask. 

HCG should be preferably ran on cycle 250iu twice weekly...with your test pins is fine. The power PCT should be left alone until a normal PCT has failed. HCG is suppressive so using it while trying to recover on PCT is somewhat counterproductive. 250iu twice weekly from day one to 3-4days before beginning PCT should be all you need. 

Even 50mg of clomid is more than an effective dose. The reason for 50mg doses of clomid is simply to elevate serum levels quickly. 25mg is an effective dose so I'd suggest doing 50/50/25/25 (those are mg's per day for each week).


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9303-How-to-get-accurate-testosterone-levels-results-from-blood-work
> 
> ^^^ blood work if you live in the US and NOT in NJ, NY, MD, MA, RI. If you have any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> ...



gotcha, well given I have recovered fine without HCG, do you think I should throw it in or go without.  I'm already shut down now so not sure if it will be helpful, really not all that familiar with it.  But, I have it so if it's worth running I can throw it in 250 IU Monday/Thursday


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2014)

Anytime you're suppressed, whether due to a cycle or TRT, I think you should use HCG. It helps more than just shutting down and it can maintain some of the function even if you are


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 21, 2014)

If this is who I think it is, and I am pretty sure it is. He.may need a bit of refresher but I think I a have seen him cycle ans the dude knows his shit. If it ain't who I think it is, well, good luck, just don't get hurt


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey Marly, fellow Crossfitter here. Our stats are pretty similar,  except that I'm a bit older than you. Anyway, I have yet to cycle ever, and was hoping to ask you some questions, but I don't want to hijack your thread. Can I PM you, or just ask them here?


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> If this is who I think it is, and I am pretty sure it is. He.may need a bit of refresher but I think I a have seen him cycle ans the dude knows his shit. If it ain't who I think it is, well, good luck, just don't get hurt



So if I'm who you think I am, I'm voted to the island, but if not....good luck swimmin.  That's cold bro...still got love for ya tho.

I've been around this for a while, but I don't have a lot of first hand experience.  I've always been more into athletics than aesthetics (although, aesthetics is a nice little bonus).  I don't know if I'd call it my first cycle,  but really it was my first real cycle, was a little over a year ago.  I was training for this fitness comp with a friend of mine that nationally competes, but that was a mistake I've learned from.  It was a lot of work on my appearance, started to feel all body dysmorphic and shit lol, not to mention I couldn't play any weekend games of football with my friends.  Tren made anything even remotely related to fitness almost impossible.  

So I maybe be your dude, I may not, probably not.  But, I do know my shit...just don't ask me about HCG lol.


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Hey Marly, fellow Crossfitter here. Our stats are pretty similar,  except that I'm a bit older than you. Anyway, I have yet to cycle ever, and was hoping to ask you some questions, but I don't want to hijack your thread. Can I PM you, or just ask them here?



Hijack away my man, are you shooting for regionals or comps?  The open workout 14.4 was released last night, it looks pretty grimy....looking forward to getting down with it Monday.


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2014)

That's a lot of T2B's! I'm on the 3 year plan to get ready for Masters, but I do some local comps. Still coming back from a snapped Achille's during 13.2. Anyhow, you said you have previous cycling experience. I was planning on just Test for my first. How would you go about it with Crossfit goals in mind, ie more strength but with as minimal weight gain as possible, for both bodyweight exercise purposes and to avoid the questions?


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> That's a lot of T2B's! I'm on the 3 year plan to get ready for Masters, but I do some local comps. Still coming back from a snapped Achille's during 13.2. Anyhow, you said you have previous cycling experience. I was planning on just Test for my first. How would you go about it with Crossfit goals in mind, ie more strength but with as minimal weight gain as possible, for both bodyweight exercise purposes and to avoid the questions?



Weight gain isn't a bad thing....as long as it's LBM, so this is why my diet is structured the way it is.  Fat and water retention will kill a crossfitter, which is why I personally think some type of AI would be good on cycle.  

As for the training, it's hard to get this down right because crossfit is fairly new and no one has really gotten a great program down for it yet.  You can't really do crossfit workouts to train for competition.  I could explain why, but really just look at the methodic and programming in most gyms and you will see, it isn't specific to an individual athlete.  Today I learned a valuable lesson in tradeoffs for crossfit, as I cheated last night on my diet, I have been training mostly strength and have ignored my metcons this week....my conditioning took a ****ing dive.  The 14.4 crushed me today, and I looked like a huge pussy, where as last week I dominated 14.3.  I was ready to throw up half way through my cleans, and I still had to get through 20 muscle ups, which I did not....

So my lesson for the day is simple...I am not where I need to be yet...but I have a year to get there.  I could focus more on my metcons and conditioning...but my strength and skill still needs work...so I will tweek some things but at the same time accept that I will have to push conditioning off for a little bit.  

But with this said, I am adding more to my programming, especially since I am introducing EQ into my AAS regimen.  My first 15 minutes in the gym is mobility (stretching, etc), followed by an hour or so of strength, followed by a METCON.  After this I rest, go to my day job which I can work out of my home office, and for my lunch break I hit some intervals.  This is newer, I am going to start with burpees.  Later on after this I hit a session of foam rolling and some stretched, then head off to night class.  I go to sleep then I do it again.  I hope this helps, if not let me know.  

I will be keeping a log on here updating when I can.  So we can collaborate as I go as well...glad to hear about the masters, my dad is training for that right now too, never underestimate that old man strength.


I almost forgot to add...so this is an edit.  Isometrics holds and Plyos are great for a crossfitter, adds strength/flexibility/muscular endurance/etc. all in one.  I am incorporating these as well here soon, most likely after my metcons working up to 5 minute holds.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 21, 2014)

Watch your hematocrit levels closely running almost a gram of EQ. I'd recommend donating some blood regularly.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Watch your hematocrit levels closely running almost a gram of EQ. I'd recommend donating some blood regularly.



Might even want to learn how to do your own blood letting at home!


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Watch your hematocrit levels closely running almost a gram of EQ. I'd recommend donating some blood regularly.



I have Thalisemia dude.  So genetically my RBC comes up smaller than normal.  I will stay monitored for sure, I always do....but I doubt I will have any issues.  My last cycle just threw me into the normal range, it wasn't EQ but steroids tend to raise RBC to an extent.


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2014)

Have you ever run just a straight Test cycle Marly? I'm like you, doing hybrid training. Two days of straight strength lifting, one day of only Oly work, and two metcon days with added strength training per week. For the last six months I've devoted the majority of my time to strength,  at the expense of conditioning. It has worked well so far I believe, but the extra 15 lbs I'm carrying around BLOWS!  I'm going to start leaning out after the opens end to get rid of some of the extra pudding. If I lose my new strength, I'm going to be PISSED!


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Have you ever run just a straight Test cycle Marly? I'm like you, doing hybrid training. Two days of straight strength lifting, one day of only Oly work, and two metcon days with added strength training per week. For the last six months I've devoted the majority of my time to strength,  at the expense of conditioning. It has worked well so far I believe, but the extra 15 lbs I'm carrying around BLOWS!  I'm going to start leaning out after the opens end to get rid of some of the extra pudding. If I lose my new strength, I'm going to be PISSED!



It's kind of been a while, I guess.  My first cycle ever was unfortunately when I was 19 (dumb) it was Test E only at 375mg E/W.  At least at that time I was still smart enough to take bloods and PCT properly, and I had been lifting a few years at that time.  I took some time to learn after this.  

My last cycle I pretty much said **** tren, and just cruised on 350 Test P and some Masteron for the rest.  Test is...awesome.  Right now even I feel fantastic, my energy levels are through the roof like I'm 16 playing lacrosse again, but even better than that.  Honestly, I think a test only cycle will work wonders.  People grossly underestimate tests ability, I think it's because most people compensate for poor diet and training with an increase in substances.


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2014)

Would you recommend a lighter but longer cycle, like 400/wk for 14 weeks, as opposed to a 500-600/wk for 10 weeks to ease into the gains? Again, trying to be discreet too, I don't want to listen to people's BS.


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Would you recommend a lighter but longer cycle, like 400/wk for 14 weeks, as opposed to a 500-600/wk for 10 weeks to ease into the gains? Again, trying to be discreet too, I don't want to listen to people's BS.



Yeah I think for your goals lower and longer is better. I personally find 350-450 ideal 450 being a high dose for me.   The goal is athletic performance vs aesthetics. Most people on a bb forum are cycling for just that..body building. So your cycle will need to look different.  I personally would even think about starting lower around 300 if you don't know how your body will react.


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the advice buddy. Think I'm doing 14.4 tonight. I hope I get to the MU's not completely smoked!


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 21, 2014)

Marly27 said:


> So if I'm who you think I am, I'm voted to the island, but if not....good luck swimmin.  That's cold bro...still got love for ya tho.
> 
> I've been around this for a while, but I don't have a lot of first hand experience.  I've always been more into athletics than aesthetics (although, aesthetics is a nice little bonus).  I don't know if I'd call it my first cycle,  but really it was my first real cycle, was a little over a year ago.  I was training for this fitness comp with a friend of mine that nationally competes, but that was a mistake I've learned from.  It was a lot of work on my appearance, started to feel all body dysmorphic and shit lol, not to mention I couldn't play any weekend games of football with my friends.  Tren made anything even remotely related to fitness almost impossible.
> 
> So I maybe be your dude, I may not, probably not.  But, I do know my shit...just don't ask me about HCG lol.



I wasn't implying anything cold, just that I thought I might know you and that you knew what you were doing. The last part was just a little crossfit joke.


----------

